# French breathalyzer kits



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi, we are going to France in the morning and wondering wether you need the breathalyzer kits or not. 

Thanks 

Prudence


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

No :lol:


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

No.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon pru,

no



norm


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The law that you are supposed to carry them exists BUT the law to allow the Gendarmes to ask for them does not......

so don't worry about them, you are very unlikely to be asked about them - although some Gendarmes might well think you do not know about such things, and if you do not produce them may ask to see the high viz vests, spare bulbs, warning triangle etc........ which they do have the power to check and can fine if you do not have them.....

They do not come with hire cars now, so the consensus is forget them...... until Sarkozy gets back in power - which may happen :roll: :evil: 

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

There is no need whatsoever to buy a Breathalyser Kit to travel around France.

The only reason they are still advertised is that a group of money grabbing companies and individuals saw a way of fleecing the Public when the French first started to think about implementing a breathalyser law.

Those people are now stuck with Kits that are useless because they have a relatively short shelf and are totally unnecessary.

Do not bother to buy one unless you like wasting money - and I'm sure your favourite Charity would appreciate any spare monies that you have!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Halfords are still advertising that you need them, which you most certainly DO NOT. As Penguin says , the law still exists BUT the police have no powers to do anything if you don't have them. 

Caulkhead


----------



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Thats what we wanted to hear. Sat here chomping at the bit ready to go to Portsmouth.
Love Prudence


----------

